# sun ultra spark 3



## glondor (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all. I have 8 pounds of sun ultraspark 3 processors. Has any one here had any experience with these? Is there a ball park price per pound any one can quote me? Estimate on yield? Thanks Mike


----------



## glondor (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahhh a mystery. OK I will run these and report. I also have 5 pounds of the bases with the little fuzzy gold contact points. Any one have a method for removing the gold wool??


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 21, 2012)

The III are the ones without pins. I processed some of them, not much of a yield. The IIIi have pins, those I had a better yield. I found those 2 types, have a low yield, compared to the Intels.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 21, 2012)

I have some of the "bases" that the Sun SParc CPU's make their
contact with the mother board through. I haven't processed any
but I would think AP would work well as that mesh is probably gold
over copper but that is a guess.

I also have some bigger ones that I pulled from some HP/Compaq
Alpha system boards that used the 21364 processors that have a similar
bottom to the Sun Ulta Sparc's.

Maybe I should drop some in AP and see what happens? 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone post a picture or more for others to know what we're talking about here?

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.cpu-collection.de/?l0=co&l1=Sun%20Microsystems&l2=UltraSPARC%20IIi


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 24, 2012)

Palladium, I think you should contract yourself out to Gooble or Bing. *YOU* are the ultimate search engine! 8) 

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been around! :mrgreen:


----------

